# Dona Flor Mata Fina SELECAO robusto Cigar Review - Really nice stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a great smoke. Great flavor, burn, draw, look . I recomend this one if you can find it.

Read the full review here: Dona Flor Mata Fina SELECAO robusto Cigar Review - Really nice stick


----------

